# Any MHF member also MCC going to rally at Gandia in March ?



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We will be in Benidorm early March and have noticed a rally with the MCC being held at Gandia 16th-20th March.
Just wondered if any member on here may be going ??
If so might see you there..

http://motorcaravanclubspain.com/id11.html


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Not sure if there is a meet in Gandia, but there is one in March at Denia....see link below. Might be fully subscribed.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=295

Edit: Sorry tonka, mis-read your post and see now that you were asking about MCC rally. BTW stayed at L'alqueira 1st week in Jan, and wild horses would not drag me back..... strange ghostly place, but it was in off season.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Bryandh said:


> Sorry tonka, mis-read your post and see now that you were asking about MCC rally. BTW stayed at L'alqueira 1st week in Jan, and wild horses would not drag me back..... strange ghostly place, but it was in off season.


 :roll: Where's ur glasses.... 

We will be heading back north from Benidorm anyway so it's on our route. May as well pop in and take a look... Ghosts and all..!!


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

tonka said:


> Bryandh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry tonka, mis-read your post and see now that you were asking about MCC rally. BTW stayed at L'alqueira 1st week in Jan, and wild horses would not drag me back..... strange ghostly place, but it was in off season.
> ...


If you are in the area and have never pitched up at Camping Calpemar, Calpe, give it a go, great site, think it is in Campsite Reviews... fabulous showers etc.... safe travels.


----------

